# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Một vòng ẩm thực Australia - Ẩm thực Úc

## Meoluoi9x

* Ẩm thực Australia nổi tiếng có sự dung hòa, kết tinh của nhiều nền văn hóa mà vẫn giữ được bản sắc riêng.

Bánh Lamington* 


Lamington là tên 1 loại bánh được người Australia rất ưa chuộng. Đây là loại bánh rất phổ biến trong các cửa hàng bánh, quán cafe tại Australia. Thậm chí, kể từ năm 2006, ngày 21.7 đã được chọn làm ngày Lamington toàn quốc.

*Bush Tucker* 


Người dân Úc coi Bush Tucker là món ăn truyền thống, biểu tượng của đất nước họ. Đây là một món hết sức đặc biệt có nguồn gốc từ các món ăn nguyên thủy của thổ dân xưa. Bush Tucker được làm từ nguyên liệu là những cây cỏ thực vật hoang dại cùng những loại động vật, côn trùng săn bắt được kể cả sâu, nhộng…

Thường thường những món ăn này phải do đầu bếp bản xứ chế biến và người ăn phải tương đối dễ ăn mới thưởng thức được. Không phải ai cũng sẽ cảm nhận được món ăn này nhưng không thể phủ nhận được rằng nó hết sức ấn tượng, hấp dẫn và là một món ăn tuyệt hảo.

*BBQ* 


Những người từng đến Australia không thể quên được những món ăn như BBQ với những miếng thịt nướng thơm giòn được nướng trong khung cảnh thiên nhiên thoáng đãng, trong lành. Thưởng thức BBQ là một thú thư giãn của người Australia – cùng với bạn bè, gia đình người ta nướng thịt ngoài vườn hoặc công viên.

Khắp nơi trong các công viên đều có chỗ ngồi và chỗ để nướng thịt, thậm chí có nơi còn gắn cả lò nướng bằng gas. Những địa điểm này thường được chăm sóc và giữ sạch sẽ, ngay cả củi để đốt cũng không thiếu, còn thịt ướp sẵn thì luôn có ở các cửa hàng và siêu thị.

*Rượu vang Australia* 


Nhắc đến rượu vang, bên cạnh Pháp, Italy người ta không quên nhắc đến Australia. Rượu vang Australia từ lâu đã được đánh giá cao về sự thuần khiết, tinh tế và sang trọng nhờ quá trình chiết xuất, tinh chế thủ công dựa theo các bí quyết lâu đời.

Việc trồng nho sản xuất rượu vang của Australia bắt đầu sớm ngay sau khi sự khai hoang của những nhà thám hiểm Châu Âu đầu tiên với những trái nho được chuyên chở trong chuyến hàng đầu tiên vào năm 1788. Ngày nay, các loại rượu vang xuất khẩu là một ngành kinh doanh mang lại hàng tỷ đô la, và tiếp tục phát triển vì ngày càng có nhiều người tiêu dùng trên thế giới thích thưởng thức chất lượng và sự đa dạng hương vị của rượu vang Australia.

*Thịt Kanguru* 


Kanguru là một loại linh dương đặc biệt chỉ có ở nước Australia. Món Kanguru nướng nguyên thủy được các thổ dân mang đi khắp các vùng hoang mạc.

Kanguru giờ đây đã trở nên quen thuộc với tất cả những người sành ăn trên thế giới với thực đơn vô cùng phong phú từ món luộc, xào, bít tết, nấu canh, hầm, cà ri, thịt viên, chế biến xúc xích, làm bánh hamburger. Nhưng ngon nhất vẫn là món nướng, thịt Kanguru được ướp bằng loại gia vị đặc biệt chuyên dùng, được tinh chế từ những loại cây cỏ của Australia, xiên que nướng trên bếp than.

Điểm ưu việt nhất của thịt Kanguru là giàu đạm, sắt, chứa nhiều vitamin B12 và tỉ lệ chất béo thấp.

*Tasmania nướng* 


Tasmania là một món ăn nổi tiếng mang đậm hương vị Australia thơm ngon mà bất kỳ du khách nào cũng muốn được thưởng thức lần nữa. Tiếng tăm của món ăn này lan truyền đến khắp các nước Châu Á khiến bất kỳ người đầu bếp nào cũng biết đến nó. Cũng là món nướng nhưng món Tasmania được chế biến khá công phu với nhiều nguyên liệu bổ dưỡng khác.

*Cá sấu Australia nướng* 


Các món ăn được chế biến từ cá sấu rất phổ biến với các cư dân Australia và cũng là một món ăn độc đáo lạ miệng được du khách rất ưa chuộng khi đến với đất nước này.

Phần ngon nhất của loài cá này phải kể đến là phần đuôi. Đuôi cá sấu chứa nhiều hệ thống dây thần kinh nên thịt ở vùng này rắn chắc và thơm ngon. Thịt cá sấu được ướp với gia vị tổng hợp chế biến từ chanh, dầu ô liu, tỏi, muối và hạt tiêu trong vài giờ sau đó nướng trong vài phút. Thưởng thức khi còn nóng, thịt cá sấu trắng tinh cùng với mùi thơm và độ dai của nó mang lại cảm giác lạ miệng và thú vị.

Theo: xzone


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------

